# Jack Dempsey Chiclid or Red Belly Piranha



## jrstar2 (Sep 10, 2005)

I have a 7" Jack Dempsey, and 6 Piranhas (between 4-8" each). I put the Dempsey in and he got some fins nipped and grabbed ahold of my 8" piranha. I took him out of the tank, but I'm wondering. Could he kill my piranhas? If I put him back in what will happen?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

yes he can kill one and nothing good could come out of it. dont do it.
wes


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Jack dempsey kill a Piranha?

Can a chicken kill a cow? Id put my money on the piranha. I had my dempsey in with my P's for 2 years until he got ahold of because of stupidity. Dempsey are more of pickers than biters. I wouldnt even attempt to put him in the tank.


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

dempseys are more aggressive than most p's. why do you think theyre named after jack dempsey. a 7'' JD could easily kill a 4'' p. IMO pound for pound a p thats just as aggressive will wipe the floor with the jd tho


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

i definatly think a piranha could easily tear a chiclid apart even if he is more aggressive well teeth pirnah you do the math more paower i wouldnt put him back in unless he wants ta be a meal


----------



## rbp guy (Apr 19, 2004)

6 p's and one jack? I don't like the odds.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

piranha98 said:


> i definatly think a piranha could easily tear a chiclid apart even if he is more aggressive well teeth pirnah you do the math more paower i wouldnt put him back in unless he wants ta be a meal


Just because a piranha has teeth, you think it would survive.


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

I think you should keep your fishes separatly, its not fun to loose either a JD or some P´s.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

mauls said:


> i definatly think a piranha could easily tear a chiclid apart even if he is more aggressive well teeth pirnah you do the math more paower i wouldnt put him back in unless he wants ta be a meal


Just because a piranha has teeth, you think it would survive.

:laugh:








[/quote]

No not neccesarly but it plays a major maajor part of it. I have never seen a Cichlid even harm a p in my life and when you find a vid of it let me know cause damn id like to see that.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Slim said:


> i definatly think a piranha could easily tear a chiclid apart even if he is more aggressive well teeth pirnah you do the math more paower i wouldnt put him back in unless he wants ta be a meal


Just because a piranha has teeth, you think it would survive.

:laugh:








[/quote]

No not neccesarly but it plays a major maajor part of it. I have never seen a Cichlid even harm a p in my life and when you find a vid of it let me know cause damn id like to see that.
[/quote]

ok, i guess i'll just throw a piranha in my 125 gallon and you can see what happens to it, if u really want to see it. I got dibs on my texas tearing its ass up.


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

really none of this matters. the point is, be it piranha or dempsy, at least one fish will die...eventually...guaranteed. does it matter if its the piranha or the dempsy?


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

when i first started keepings p's i didnt know anything so i had 1 red with 2 cichlids and the red was about half the size and he messed the cichlids up pretty bad. he had them hiding under rocks for a few days.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Definitely a bad idea in both directions. Cichlids and Piranha are natural enemies.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

One on one jack dempsey would win.


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

dont do it


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

id go with piranha if the piranha doesnt win hes sick


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

yeah...no...i wouldnt try that out...well...actually put a P in ure jacks tank and film it..might be quite interresting...


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Miro said:


> yeah...no...i wouldnt try that out...well...actually put a P in ure jacks tank and film it..might be quite interresting...


No, it won't be interesting because I promise you in the end one or the other WILL die. Is that really interesting???







Forget the above advice! Enjoy what both fish have to offer, cichlids and piranhas are both cool fish!

Goodluck


----------



## john2798 (Aug 25, 2004)

Slim said:


> i definatly think a piranha could easily tear a chiclid apart even if he is more aggressive well teeth pirnah you do the math more paower i wouldnt put him back in unless he wants ta be a meal


Just because a piranha has teeth, you think it would survive.

:laugh:








[/quote]

No not neccesarly but it plays a major maajor part of it. I have never seen a Cichlid even harm a p in my life and when you find a vid of it let me know cause damn id like to see that.
[/quote]
Dude, go buy a red devil the same size of your P and stick them together. Your P will be dead in a few days. Ps get a bad rap because people make them out to be some killing machines. In fact, cichlids kill more tankmates than Ps and are far more aggressive and territotal than Ps. Dont mix the two. In my opinion, only a Serras will do in a cichlid, more often than pygos. I would never mix them because you cant trust Piranhas or you might wind up with some super aggressive cichlid that wants to live alone.


----------

